# 2010 Winter Olympics



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Is anyone else watching these outstanding athletes aside from Brenda {Maglily} and me? I love the Olympics. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We adore Winter Olympics.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I am addicted to the winter olympics! It is on so late here that I am having a hard time getting up the next am to go to work! 
I LOVE all of it!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hubby and I watch. I am more a fan of the summer Olympics though. 

Here is something cool...my mom's "man-friend" is the person responsible for getting Shani Davis into speed skating. They are having a reception for him, back here in Chicago, and my mom gets to go with her friend. She is so excited to see an Olympic medal in person. If she takes pictures, I'll post them.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

love watching it!

watching the canada vs. us hockey game now and on the edge of my seat ahha... goo canada


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes Kerry we are watching! :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm not really a sports fan, but there's something about the olympics that always sucks me in. There are so many extremely talented people in the world - it's great to see them showcase their talents.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888717


> Hubby and I watch. I am more a fan of the summer Olympics though.
> 
> Here is something cool...my mom's "man-friend" is the person responsible for getting Shani Davis into speed skating. They are having a reception for him, back here in Chicago, and my mom gets to go with her friend. She is so excited to see an Olympic medal in person. If she takes pictures, I'll post them.[/B]


Very cool :good post - perfect 10: 

I'm always glued to the set for these two weeks. One of my friends is the right hand woman to the head of NBC Olympics Dick Ebersol, so she's been there for weeks and her kids just joined her and my video editor is there. I edit my videos at the NBC Olympic unit because my editor who I've known for about 20 years has been working there for the last 4 olympics. I'm so jealous.
BTW, those ski and board cross events are crazy. :smstarz: Thanks goodness it isn't my kid. :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888717


> Hubby and I watch. I am more a fan of the summer Olympics though.
> 
> Here is something cool...my mom's "man-friend" is the person responsible for getting Shani Davis into speed skating. They are having a reception for him, back here in Chicago, and my mom gets to go with her friend. She is so excited to see an Olympic medal in person. If she takes pictures, I'll post them.[/B]


Aside from being the best in the world, Shani is so cute. Very cool!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 21 2010, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888762


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888717





> Hubby and I watch. I am more a fan of the summer Olympics though.
> 
> Here is something cool...my mom's "man-friend" is the person responsible for getting Shani Davis into speed skating. They are having a reception for him, back here in Chicago, and my mom gets to go with her friend. She is so excited to see an Olympic medal in person. If she takes pictures, I'll post them.[/B]


Very cool :good post - perfect 10: 

I'm always glued to the set for these two weeks. One of my friends is the right hand woman to the head of NBC Olympics Dick Ebersol, so she's been there for weeks and her kids just joined her and my video editor is there. I edit my videos at the NBC Olympic unit because my editor who I've known for about 20 years has been working there for the last 4 olympics. I'm so jealous.
BTW, those ski and board cross events are crazy. :smstarz: Thanks goodness it isn't my kid. :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's great, too. I've been meaning to ask you Sue, if your husband went to Canada.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Feb 21 2010, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888722


> love watching it!
> 
> watching the canada vs. us hockey game now and on the edge of my seat ahha... goo canada [/B]


Aww, sorry Lily. USA, USA!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well 10 seconds into watching the figure skating, my 6-year-old DH said, "Oh, wow!" Can I take skating lessons? She is off school tomorrow and I'm going to take her to the rink for her first time ice skating. I haven't been on the ice in about 10 years so it should be interesting...

I just love watching ALL Olympics. Olympic atheletes are just amazing and so inspiring to watch. I would love to see a medal in person - your Mom is lucky to be able to go to the party, TobysMom.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am watching Canada lose to USA in hockey...SIGH oh well it was a good game (5 to 3) but hey that last goal was on an empty net :biggrin: 
I watched the 3rd period this morning and the first 2 last nite, so now I have to hurry and get ready for work.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Watching and loving it! Evan Lysacek is from the adjacent suburb and the area went nuts last week!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 21 2010, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888764


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888717





> Hubby and I watch. I am more a fan of the summer Olympics though.
> 
> Here is something cool...my mom's "man-friend" is the person responsible for getting Shani Davis into speed skating. They are having a reception for him, back here in Chicago, and my mom gets to go with her friend. She is so excited to see an Olympic medal in person. If she takes pictures, I'll post them.[/B]


Aside from being the best in the world, Shani is so cute. Very cool!!!
xoxoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]
Apollo really does it for me! :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been watching on and off. I enjoyed mens single skating and the snowboarding. When are the ladies going??? 

What was up with the (I think they were from Russia) compulsorary dance that were dressed like Adam and Eve?! :shocked:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I especially like all of the figure skating.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 22 2010, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888873


> I've been watching on and off. I enjoyed mens single skating and the snowboarding. When are the ladies going???
> 
> What was up with the (I think they were from Russia) compulsorary dance that were dressed like Adam and Eve?! :shocked:[/B]


I know!! I should have looked it up before I open my mouth, but, I think they were doing an Aboriginal dance. {Say what} I'd take pom poms on my skates any day over leaves! LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I took figure skating lessons for years when I was younger. At one point I thought I'd pursue regional and national competition, but I got injured and lost interest. Years later, I was privileged to live in a place where some of the Olympic medalists and hopefuls practiced and it was a lot of fun watching them rehearse their routines after the public skating sessions. I still like figure skating, but honestly I think that the quality of the sport has declined in recent years. 

I love all the alpine and nordic skiing events, freestyle skiing, skeleton, speedskating. I should go back and live in the Rockies!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

yes, Kerry! :chili: 

the skiing last night was so good, :rochard: 
they were FLYING on those jumps!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 22 2010, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888873


> I've been watching on and off. I enjoyed mens single skating and the snowboarding. When are the ladies going???
> 
> What was up with the (I think they were from Russia) compulsorary dance that were dressed like Adam and Eve?! :shocked:[/B]



I didn't see them, but I did see 'the clowns'....who would want to be refered to as 'the clowns' at the olympics. I may be biased about clowns due to childhood 'trauma' thou LOL.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what do you think about curling at the olympics? 

I don't think of curlers as athletes, not comparable to an alpine skier etc. might be a good game but still, do you need the same degree of training and fitness? Skill yes but just don't think you have to be a super athlete to play well. I could be totally wrong, but that's my first impression.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 22 2010, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888953


> I took figure skating lessons for years when I was younger. At one point I thought I'd pursue regional and national competition, but I got injured and lost interest. Years later, I was privileged to live in a place where some of the Olympic medalists and hopefuls practiced and it was a lot of fun watching them rehearse their routines after the public skating sessions. I still like figure skating, but honestly I think that the quality of the sport has declined in recent years.
> 
> I love all the alpine and nordic skiing events, freestyle skiing, skeleton, speedskating. I should go back and live in the Rockies![/B]


Oh, that is so cool, Suzan! 

I have been a huge fan of figure skating since I was a kid. Never miss watching a competition. But I agree with you about the decline in quality. I've actually been more interested in the men's field than the women's in the past few seasons. I've been cheering on Evan Lysacek for years, and was heartbroken for him with his disastrous short program in 2006 at Torino. So I felt like cheering from the rooftop when he won the gold! :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Feb 22 2010, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889113


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 22 2010, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888953





> I took figure skating lessons for years when I was younger. At one point I thought I'd pursue regional and national competition, but I got injured and lost interest. Years later, I was privileged to live in a place where some of the Olympic medalists and hopefuls practiced and it was a lot of fun watching them rehearse their routines after the public skating sessions. I still like figure skating, but honestly I think that the quality of the sport has declined in recent years.
> 
> I love all the alpine and nordic skiing events, freestyle skiing, skeleton, speedskating. I should go back and live in the Rockies![/B]


Oh, that is so cool, Suzan! 

I have been a huge fan of figure skating since I was a kid. Never miss watching a competition. But I agree with you about the decline in quality. I've actually been more interested in the men's field than the women's in the past few seasons. I've been cheering on Evan Lysacek for years, and was heartbroken for him with his disastrous short program in 2006 at Torino. So I felt like cheering from the rooftop when he won the gold! :chili: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

He seems like a very nice young man. I saw him skate a few years back, I can't remember exactly when. Well, maybe figure skating will turn around as a whole, I hope.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed tonight's events. Unbelievable!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I caught the Korean and Japanese girls in their figure skating short program. Both of them are excellent skaters. I hope they do well in their long program. Seems like there are fewer overall good skaters these days. I am glad that those two girls and a couple of the boys did well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889692


> I caught the Korean and Japanese girls in their figure skating short program. Both of them are excellent skaters. I hope they do well in their long program. Seems like there are fewer overall good skaters these days. I am glad that those two girls and a couple of the boys did well.[/B]


Yes, they were breathtaking to watch. It was heartbreaking to see the Canadian girl skate and her Father in the stands watching. Her Mother died unexpectedly 3 days before. I wish I remember her name, she broke her personal best, which was awesome.
xoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 24 2010, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889840


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889692





> I caught the Korean and Japanese girls in their figure skating short program. Both of them are excellent skaters. I hope they do well in their long program. Seems like there are fewer overall good skaters these days. I am glad that those two girls and a couple of the boys did well.[/B]


Yes, they were breathtaking to watch. It was heartbreaking to see the Canadian girl skate and her Father in the stands watching. Her Mother died unexpectedly 3 days before. I wish I remember her name, she broke her personal best, which was awesome.
xoxoxooxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]


Kerry, Joannie Rochette (from Quebec) I was just watching a video clip earlier. I didn't see it live, wish I did. Life doesn't make sense sometimes.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh yes Kerry I saw Joannie and I was crying thru her performance.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (chichi @ Feb 24 2010, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889853


> Oh yes Kerry I saw Joannie and I was crying thru her performance.[/B]


Ditto. :crying: Heartbreaking and heartwarming all at the same time. I would love to see her get the Bronze. And to see her father in the stands; he looked so bereft and then so proud of his daughter thru his tears. I could hear Scott Hamilton tearing up when he was talking about it. Scott's one of my favorite people - I interviewed him in the early 90's for a video I was producing and he was THE sweetest guy. Just as nice and as funny as could be. So happy to see he's survived all his cancer ordeals and had a family. I kept thinking he'd make a perfect dad since the video was aimed at kids and he was spot on. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I missed the Canadian girl. I hope she does well in the long program. Scott is a very nice guy, and funny too!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 24 2010, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889840


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889692





> I caught the Korean and Japanese girls in their figure skating short program. Both of them are excellent skaters. I hope they do well in their long program. Seems like there are fewer overall good skaters these days. I am glad that those two girls and a couple of the boys did well.[/B]


Yes, they were breathtaking to watch. It was heartbreaking to see the Canadian girl skate and her Father in the stands watching. Her Mother died unexpectedly 3 days before. I wish I remember her name, she broke her personal best, which was awesome.
xoxoxooxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMGosh! I cried through most of her performance. It was beautiful and so touching. Honestly, I do not know how she did it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess one of the reasons these people are champions is overcoming adversity. Their personal stories, when told, are so interesting. 

Team USA beat Switzerland 2-0 in hockey this afternoon. I watched the 3rd period, very exciting. Looking forward to tonight's events.
xoxoxoxooxo 

I should have been a sports announcer.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/02/25/blind-...-with-the-pack/

I watched this the other night, by Mary Cavillo. Amazing. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All these events just take my breath away. They're all so accomplished and focused. What a great feeling it
must be to acheive what they have. That fly skiing or whatever they call it made me stop breathing! LOL!
Yowwweeeeee how they do that I do not know! All those twists, turns and flips, then to land on two skis. 
Just out of this world!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sunday 3pm EST Team USA vs Host Nation CAN
Hockey
Even if you're not a fan, should be very exciting. They're playing for Gold.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

YES WE ARE WATCHING ... :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Host Nation Team Canada. Job well done. The Americans did not disappoint, though. This game was even more exciting than when the NY Rangers won the Stanley Cup in 1994.

Congratulations Host Nation Womens Team Canada, whom won Gold a couple of days ago.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The Americans certainly did not disapoint! Oh so close, it could have easily been reversed. A magic moment for sure.

I loved that American goal in the last 20 seconds (3rd period) how great was that? And I don't even follow hockey.

Thank you Kerry!


----------

